# Bourne IV......?.......



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

From Empire....

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=26881

Makes interesting reading - but a re-boot? Mmmmmm - not 100% sure about that, but then again if a sufficiently good idea comes along that expands on how J Bourne gained his 'skills', then perhaps it could be interesting?

Without a doubt, the Bourne films are three of my fav spy movies (even up there with the Ipcress File and Funeral in Berlin) and certainly had a bearing on the look and feel of how the Bond films were re-energised with Daniel Craig, giving them a more visceral feel. I would hate to see the franchise / trilogy tainted with below par, cash in movies from 'the suits that be'.

What do you Bourne fans think?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really hate all this "reboot" / "prequel" ****.it just smacks of a genuine lack of ideas to go forwards and milk the cash cow even more by hitting the prequel button.as it is,bourne is a hell of a trilogy.just leave it alone.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure there was a fourth book, why not do that?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Geetarman said:


> Sure there was a fourth book, why not do that?


I thought the fourth book was rather poor IMHO


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the forth book was not the original author, hence why it is "****", in fact he has written 4 books about Bourne...all rubbish!

:thumb:

I think they should leave it with the 3 films....any film without Damon and Greengrass would be below par...

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> the forth book was not the original author, hence why it is "****", in fact he has written 4 books about Bourne...all rubbish!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes - by a Mr Eric Van Lustbader rather than Mr Ludlum! And I didn't realise he was churning them out either 

Edit: here he is.... http://www.ericvanlustbader.com/thriller/content/books.asp


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyway, the first movie was similar to the first book for about 30 minutes. After that, the plot was completely different.

Since the original books were about the cold war which ended 20 years ago and the assassin Carlos was busted two or three years later, the new plot was probably necessary.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Yes - by a Mr Eric Van Lustbader rather than Mr Ludlum! And I didn't realise he was churning them out either
> 
> Edit: here he is.... http://www.ericvanlustbader.com/thriller/content/books.asp


Eric van Lustbader does his usual mystic thing. His style is completely different from Mr. Ludlum's...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Bringing a plot line up to date is still no excuse for terrible writing though 

Opinion only based on EVL's 'The Bourne Legacy'.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

silverback said:


> i really hate all this "reboot" / "prequel" ****.it just smacks of a genuine lack of ideas to go forwards and milk the cash cow even more by hitting the prequel button.as it is,bourne is a hell of a trilogy.just leave it alone.


me too

Hollywood is capable of really incredible amazing, creative films if it wants too.

Look at avatar, totally unlike anything before it and making money left right and centre. Just milking an existing franchise is the easy way out.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> me too
> 
> Hollywood is capable of really incredible amazing, creative films if it wants too.
> 
> Look at avatar, totally unlike anything before it and making money left right and centre. Just milking an existing franchise is the easy way out.


to be honest i think avatar is quite formulaic and certainly below camerons other work for story line.sure its visually stunning and a leap forward from what has gone before it,but as a story its very simplistic and you can pretty much call the plot straight from the off.


----------



## jlock (Sep 8, 2009)

I recon it would be worth a watch either way


----------

